# I think we did good picking out our little guy...



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Our new GP puppy the kids wanted to name "Paws" but they got outvoted and he's Troop.  (Gaurdien Du Troupeau= Guardian of the herd in French). I read all about how to pick an LGD pup and sent my kids in with the liter. Two aggressive boys jumped all over the kids, and when I played with their muzzles they nipped at me. Scratched them off the list. The run stood back and watched, then eased up for a pet before easing off again. I wanted him but that's the one they were keeping. :chin: The last choice was a very shy, quiet puppy who sat back in the corner watching everything. When the kids went to coax him over to play he ran off and hid in a barrell. :roll: We bought him, but the whole way home I kept thinking about how he was too scared of his own shadow to guard much of anything. Still, that's better than the two who might have eaten my goats! I had said a prayer before we went to get him that we'd pick the perfect one. I thought God had a sense of humor.
He was just so groggy acting, no playful puppy, no smiling, no bouncing. TOO calm, even the next day. Took him to the vet and he had hookworm, treated (and I did notify the breeder so the other guys could get wormed). He's been SO quiet the does all accepted him living right in their barn (sulking in the corner shaking, I might add). He had a pen to escape to, cattle panels he can squeeze through. Had to take him out of the buck pen because the buckling thought he was something to play with and poor Troop would just roll over and play dead. I was hoping when he grew up the coyotes around the area wouldn't try to eat him.
Last night I heard strange barking, not our pyr girls, too high pitched. Went out to check and it was Troop! He was imitating the girls on patrol! Today he barked at me as I entered the pasture, wagging his tail and smiling. He's feeling better and still calm natured and peaceful. He runs to greet the kids but still maintains his independence and doesn't whine or try to follow when we leave. He's happy with the goats. I think we did good! (Whew! That was close!) ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am glad to hear... you picked a good pup.... congrats... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you, Pam. Seems like I finally did something right!


----------

